# Mountain Goats



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, question for the day. Can one breed a wild mountain goat to a domesticated pack goat ?
Is it allowed
Is is feasible
Is it wise or bad idea

just a thought as they look to be powerful fit goats.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

For reference please google "mountain goat kills hiker." Read this article from this past October. Definately a bad idea for a multitude of reasons. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

> The Mountain Goat (Oreamnos americanus), also known as the Rocky Mountain Goat, is a large-hoofed mammal found only in North America. Despite its vernacular name, it is not a member of Capra, the genus of true goats.


This being said.... the great difference between members of the two predominant American political parties does not preclude them from breeding.


----------



## windsking55 (Mar 9, 2010)

MOuntqain goats belong to a different genus, so no they can't be crossbred/


----------

